# Haydn - Op. 17



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello all,

Was just wondering which quartets are your favourites from this set. This is one of the sets I do not own yet, and I'm considering which one I may look into. Any favourite recordings of the set?

The C minor quartet is definitely excellent. Need to look into the other pieces .


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I start with Op. 20, but I can understand your extra desire.

Re Op. 17, IMO Papa only finds his legs in Nos. 5 & 6. If I were to choose a rec., it would be Auryn Qt.(Tacet). :tiphat:


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree with Vaneyes: I start with op. 20. I have heard modern performances (e.g., Angeles Quartet), but strongly prefer original-instrument / HIP performance. I recommend the London Haydn Quartet performance:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Op. 17 was supposedly the transitional set, wherein the 'other' participants got a relatively tentative obligation to contribute to the conversation. Listen with that in mind and the music works for me, so maybe the experts were/are right. The bottom line is whether or not the music works for you. The 'experts' can take a flying... .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> I start with Op. 20, but I can understand your extra desire.
> 
> Re Op. 17, IMO Papa only finds his legs in Nos. 5 & 6. If I were to choose a rec., it would be Auryn Qt.(Tacet). :tiphat:


So you mean you prefer Op. 20?  Currently listening to No. 1 - really liking what I hear.

I'm already familiar with Op. 9 and think it's excellent, so in theory I should also enjoy Op. 17 very much.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> So you mean you prefer Op. 20?  Currently listening to No. 1 - really liking what I hear.
> 
> I'm already familiar with Op. 9 and think it's excellent, so in theory I should also enjoy Op. 17 very much.


I too enjoy the early Opp. divertimenti for string quartet (including the interlopers). I also enjoy the Op. 17s, though for one reason or another I am 'aware' of a little awkwardness in apportionment. Having a little knowledge can screw up the works - that's how I regard this 'awareness'.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Ukko said:


> I too enjoy the early Opp. divertimenti for string quartet (including the interlopers). I also enjoy the Op. 17s, though for one reason or another I am 'aware' of a little awkwardness in apportionment. Having a little knowledge can screw up the works - that's how I regard this 'awareness'.


What do you mean by apportionment? You mean the parts of the cello and viola in the instrumental conversation? Oh yes, it may not be as high; still, imo, Haydn always manages to engage with his craftsmanship.


----------

